# Checking out potential horses for a student & ridiculous sellers



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Good on ya - I absolutely detest that kind of crap, especially when they know you are looking to put a CHILD on the horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Familiar situation... I went to look at the horse for myself several years back. Nice, calm, done-it-all gelding (and of course 2 hour drive). That s*** (hmmm) nice horse ripped my hands off. And the seller was pushy telling me someone else is looking so you better get him fast. No, thank you. Exactly a year later I saw this horse in sale section (by different owner/location). 

P.S. What is ****ing me off the most is when they try to rip off with the horse that will be bought for the _*kid*_.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies. It really irked me too that he knew I was looking for a kid. Had we been shopping for my own kid, I'd have probably had my hubby take her to the car and told the guy exactly what I thought. 

It never fails to amaze me what people will say and lie about to unload one.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I know when I sold my mare and put that she rode doubles they wanted me to show them that she actually could. Said they meant no offense but they'd like to see that I wasn't a liar. Buyers beware!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Isn't it terrible? We were also looking for a nice babysitter type mare or gelding for our lesson program to replace Pudding, and we've looked all over the place too. The first that we looked at was a supposively 7 year old that knew his stuff. Flying lead changes, nice comfy canter, the works. So we trek out to the middle of no where to see this guy about 2 hours away and I'm met with this ill tempered couldn't-be-more-than-4 year old colt. I went ahead and got on him since we were there, and he did a flying lead change already...MID BUCK. >.> its amazing what people will do these days to sell their horse. We were far better off with the little guy that we bought a few weeks ago, a no-name $200 gelding who was a bit rusty (hadn't been ridden in over two years) but capable of just about anything I ask of him! Goodness.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Why are these bad horses always a two hour drive? LOL. I was lucky with my horse. But I knew a lady who was a victim of a tranqued horse. Dead quiet until they got it home...raging maniac.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So annoying...I do my best to tell the truth about horses I'm selling, and kind of expect others to be truthful as well, I have to keep reminding myself that not everyone is honest in this game.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think this is why my mom is brutely honest with her horses, she does what she would want a seller to do if she were the one looking to buy. They show up, then you show off how wonderful they are by catching them, brushing, picking out their feet, etc. With one mare, my mom even jumped on bareback right after catching the her to show how well she behaved with just a halter and lead. They were looking for their child and my mom had no problems showing off an 11 year old purebred Arabian, and letting them ride to test her out. 

When my mom was a young teen, she and some friends were invited out to ride someone's horses. Horses were slow and not very responsive at the beginning of the ride... until the drugs started to wear off :shock: The ride quickly turned into breaking the horses in. Nice and honest of the owner, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

It's sad, but while I was horse shopping I met more dishonest sellers than honest. I finally handed my search over to my trainer, who found me the right horse as I was quickly becoming frustrated and fed up with the whole horse shopping experience.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

what a jackass. He knew you were looking for a kid's horse. A pox on people like that. 

I have a damaged ugly leg because of someone telling me the horse was trained and not crazy. My fault for not recognizing crazy - I mistook crazy for a little spirit. Ugh.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a pain but what my trainer I did when horse shopping was pick a general location several hours away and look at ALL the possible horses there that day. 

Half of them we were able to dismiss within 20minutes, the "uh yeah, not in a million years, we'll call you!" and then on to the next. 

We actually ended up buying two horses the same day. Sheer luck I suppose but we looked at every even remotely good horse for sale in that area which made for one very, very long day.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

OP--

That seller is a jerk and a liar - good for you for not falling for any of his BS.

Good luck in finding a suitable horse for your client!


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I looked at approximately one horse this weekend before I gave up! We need a companion horse for my mare and something that is kid friendly for my nieces and nephews. We looked at a gelding who was supposed to be ok for a beginner who could barely be contained at the walk...then they tried to show us some nice 3 year olds when we said no thanks to the first one. Really? So I decided to just get goats instead.....


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Some people are just so stupid!

We went to look at a "nice" appendix gelding for my mom a while ago. She asked all sorts of questions on the phone including - has he ever had Navicular and has he been lame. OF COURSE the lady says "Oh no, of course not!". We get there...and the girl is riding him extremely overbent to try to hide that he is horribly lame. Well...lameness is more than a head-bob, honey. We looked at his feet, and guess what? He had Navicular shoes on. The lady denied that he was lame over and over...

Anyway...good luck in your search!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

It feels like the horse market in Indiana is absolutely crap right now. Both with sellers and the animals. Sorry for your frustration, MF. But it sounds like you made him feel sufficiently stupid, at least. lol

Better luck next time!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I drove four hours to go look at this young-ish Thoroughbred that sounded like he had loads of potential. Talked to the owner who said he would make a lovely dressage mount, completely sane and sound etc. 

We go all the way out there and the horse is an absolute sweetheart. Tack him up, everything goes well, a little touchy in the back though. The owner starts leading him to the arena and his hind fetlock joints literally touch the ground everytime he takes a step. The owner rides him around first and then tells me the vet said that his hocks were too weak to canter as of right now but he'll be fine with a little work. Later, she mentions which vet she uses and it turns out that I know him personally. As soon as I say this she starts backpeddaling on the whole hock thing. It was pretty interesting.

Then in the same weekend I went to go and see this little paint mare that was for sale as a calm and safe horse. As soon as I sat down on her, she started trotting. That horse would NOT let you put your weight in the saddle without taking off. I got the horse to a stop finally, got off and said she wasn't right for me.

Why do people make a point that these horses are safe when the are obviously not?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I have had more bad buys than good buys. But most sellers are hiding something! Always take another set of eyes with you to look at a horse cause in my experiences things I overlooked my friend who went with me would point it out. Never hurts to point things out to the seller as well but 9 times out of 10 they already knew and are trying to pass it off on someone else. Now I can tell you one memorable purchase a few years back was when I went to get a TWH gelding from a man about 50 miles from my home. I asked him on the phone could the horse be ridden he replyed sure can! He said what time you coming? I told him I would see him at 4:30 that evening and when I arrived lo and behold his 4 year old blond haired blue eyed grandaughter riding away by her lonesome! He said I told ya he would ride. And I rode him and purchased him that day. Was a very good horse till the day I sold him( I tend to buy and sell to much lol).


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone is interested I have a horse for sale..LOL
She needs work lots of work.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Delfina said:


> It's a pain but what my trainer I did when horse shopping was pick a general location several hours away and look at ALL the possible horses there that day.


I wish that was an option Del. Sadly there aren't enough in any one area that I want to check out. Most unfortunately are easy to rule out on paper without even needing to see them. 



Susan Crumrine said:


> If anyone is interested I have a horse for sale..LOL
> She needs work lots of work.


See, honesty! Not hard and refreshing! If only I had time for another project Susan.



arrowsaway said:


> It feels like the horse market in Indiana is absolutely crap right now. Both with sellers and the animals. Sorry for your frustration, MF. But it sounds like you made him feel sufficiently stupid, at least. lol


No doubt. I've been scouring the web and calling a lot of people I know too. The ones I trust all either have young ones just getting started or their oldies that they won't part with. 

I'd have made him feel much more stupid if I wouldn't have been with a lesson family. I'm a pretty patient person but he had my german/irish temper ready to boil over :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That sucks MF....good luck in finding a true kids horse 

That little gray horse that I bought last winter was advertised as a good horse for the women and kids. Yep, real nice when he runs attempts to jump over the arena gate to get out with your kid on its back...(he doesn't do it anymore)

I have decided no more buying "used" horses..only "new" ones....tee he


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

lol, this is also why I decided to breed my own show horse. Everything you look at in the pleasure world that's broke barely past two has been shut down to hell and mangled and lame. No, I'm not going to buy your horse that four beats when you claim he's the next world champion. x.x


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

What I love are the adds that say the horse has had 60 days of riding & would make an "wonderful" kids horse.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My daughter is a sucker when it comes to horses. The first one would have been okay if she hadn't turned out to be so dang sick. (She eventually died, in spite of all our efforts and vet bills.) The second one turned out to be so crazy she couldn't be ridden...at least not by my daughter. Daughter gave her away recently, and now there is a 14 year old girl riding her all over everywhere. Guess that horse and my daughter just didn't click.

Several months ago, daughter was given two "free" horses that were starving to death. I noticed the little chestnut mare had the potential to be a nice backyard horse, and daughter eventually agreed. Now they are inseperable - and the original owner that "gave" her to daughter wants her back! I told them they could pay me for boarding the horse at $250/month, the vet bills and the trainer's bills...up front - no payment arrangements. Haven't heard from them since, thank heaven!

This yahoo said the other horse was well broke and his kids had been riding the horse daily ever since they got him a year previously. Seriously? The poor guy was only 18 months old when we brought him home! He's still in rough shape - his weight is fine, but he has some soundness issues that will mean he will be little more than a pasture pet his whole life.

Now we come to my girl. Her previous owner said only a man could handle her. I knew she was a problem horse the moment I saw how she interacted with the previous owner, but since the owner planned on just abandoning her since she couldn't sell her, I got her anyway. Well...I'm not a man, but I don't stand for nonsense, either. My Dancer and I get along just great, and she packs my fat a** quite happily!

I think I'd prefer someone exaggerate a horse's bad points, like Dancer's previous owner did to someone who tried to hid them or gloss them over...


----------



## homehorsetraining (Apr 24, 2012)

Buying horses for kids is such a crap-shoot. There are such crooks in the world and half of the horses that are truly kid safe have been run into the ground and have health issues. It takes a true criminal to try to sell a mean/hot horse to a 10 year old kid. At the very least aren't these criminals worried about a lawsuit?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horses that can safely carry a child aboard are worth their weight in gold. When you price them accordingly, parents deem them "overpriced".


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm ALWAYS honest when I sell a horse. We rarely sell anyways but I do my best to show EVERYTHING. 

We had a 7 year old APHA gelding for sale. Posted him on dreamhorse, he was on for maybe a week and he was sold. Lady drove about 2-1/2 hours to come see him, with her 5 children ranging in ages from 2 to 8. (Busy lady...)

Thunder was down at a friends house keeping a single horse company. She met us at our house, we drove down there to look at him. Loaded him in the trailer and brought him back to our house where he was brushed and tacked up. Ridden by everyone. Washed down. Put in a stall. Everything you can think of. The very next day, the lady came back and purchased him and he was gone. We had him posted for only $2500, she didn't even try to talk us down.

We really miss that horse and wish we could get him back. We'd pay 4 times as much if we needed to. We never should have parted with him, but he was the best kids horse and just wasn't getting used. We got him as a 2 year old and he was as perfect then, as he was the day he left us. He was the most honest, sweet, forgiving horse you'd ever meet. 

I can't imagine ripping someone off. I'd feel too guilty and horrible I'd have to call and tell on myself.


----------



## ChrisDocter (Apr 20, 2012)

UGGG My heart goes out to ANYONE who has ever had a bad horse buying experience. My best horse friend found a "great mare" online in California (we live in Arizona) She talked with the owner for weeks about the horse, went out of her way to cover all bases. Even looked at several others in state and thought, "well the mare couldn't be any worse than THOSE!" So, we packed up, hauled a trailer all the way to California and when we got to the place we found out that the only thing that was honest about the horse was that she was pretty. All my friend was looking for was a three year old with good ground manners. The owner assured us that the mare was professionally halter trained and aside from the one time when she freaked out and jumped out of her stall, she was perfectly fine. Well, the mare was a pain to halter, and took two hours and six people to get in the horse trailer (that no other horse including many a colt has put up much of a fuss about). The entire time the owner just kept saying, "well, she is strong willed" I would have given up and called it a nice road trip....but since it was my friend I kept in. Her reasoning was she had to get the horse out of this place. (I ended up getting a broken finger out of the deal but that really was my fault)
We got the mare home.....And then things got REALLY bad. In the end after thousands of dollars of vet care compounded by the horse having to be sedated for EVERYTHING including shoeing, several broken bones, and a completely reconstructed ankle, my friend finally admitted defeat and sold the mare (for a tenth of what she paid (honestly, to someone who not only could handle her, has made quite a nice horse out of her).
Sometimes it is absolutely better to say "No, even though I drove all this way, I'm still not going to take the horse."
That's just one of my own horror stories. I'm sorry to anyone that has a dishonesty story of their own.


----------



## homehorsetraining (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a four year old thoroughbred mare for sale. She was a gorgeous dapple grey and I had several people contact me about her for kids, asking if she was kid safe. I honestly replied that she was super quiet and a good size for a kid, but I had never had a kid on her and she was young. I scared several people away with my honesty, and she actually was purchased in the end by a women for her 10 year old. The kid rode her like a champ and it was a great home for her! I don't believe in cheating people! I would rather find a home where the horse will be happy and spoiled by an owner who is a great match. I don't understand people who are "horse" people who don't care about the well being or happiness of the horses they sell.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I hate the dishonesty rampant in the horse show world. I had a client who wanted me to ride his mare in an upper level dressage show. I rode her and refused to show her because she was lame. Not badly, but enough that I wouldn't be caught dead trying to show her. 

He got another trainer who had no problem doing it. She won a low ribbon on her and the owner laughed that the judge never even noticed she was lame. When we got home, I fired that client. He just couldn't understand why. YUCK!!


----------



## homehorsetraining (Apr 24, 2012)

Why are those people drawn into the horse world to begin with? I'll never understand....


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have just had the best of luck.. My very first horse I got was a mini that they promised was very well behaved, perfect little pony. Almost killed me. Missouri Fox Trotter/Welsh Pony, supposed to be healthy and 12 years. Vet said worst case of worms I have ever seen and he is 30 years old.. I was very young then, and could not identify a horse with worms (and obviously wasn't ready to own a horse anyways). There was also the appy that was used as a camp horse and supposedly great for kids, only thing sometimes a little carried away at canter, but never bucked. Well, the camp assistant told my mom (when I was riding) how many times she had been bucked off this horse. Couldn't get him to stop cantering, only reason he stopped was that he got tired. It was awful. And then Casey.. Casey's owner was the best, most truthful person!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wow. Makes me grateful that the guy I bought my (kind, sane) horse from mostly just pointed out which ones were for sale and where the tack room was. I felt a bit overwhelmed/alarmed about the LACK of info, but at least there were no lies!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I just don't get it. What's so hard about being honest? It's just not worth it to risk human or animal to make a buck in my eyes. 



waresbear said:


> Horses that can safely carry a child aboard are worth their weight in gold. When you price them accordingly, parents deem them "overpriced".


That's the kicker here, wares. They aren't concerned about paying for what one is worth. This horse, I wouldn't have given 1/4th of asking price on a good day. 

The search continues....


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

What's the old saying?

"Buyers are Liars and Sellers are Thieves"

I think it's not just the horse world. There are TONS of people out there trying to get something for nothing (especially a top-of-the-line something for nothing, or practically nothing). And there are tons of people trying to get top-dollar for a worthless piece of junk.

Be careful always!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for MH? I know you want a good kids horse, but what are the other qualifications?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Going to pm you Jacksmama.


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

I looked for a horse for over a year and a half. Oh the stories I have and the miles I put on my poor car! More than half of them were lame! Oh course the owners would pass it off as nothing that wouldn't heal with time. I would bet some of them would have, but I wasn't taking the chance. One horse wouldn't even move when I got on him and he was a highly trained dressage horse! The horse I ended up buying was one that was laying in the pasture when I went to go look at him. The guy gave me the opportunity from the start to see how the horse was. I caught him, lead him, tied him up, groomed him, tacked him up etc. The guy was doing his own horse and leaving me alone, but close by if I had troubles. A year later, I do not regret taking the time to find a near perfect horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have decided no more buying "used" horses..only "new" ones....tee he


:lol: That is pretty much the philosophy when it comes to my family. My niece grew up on a horse that my brother bred, raised, and trained. Nephew used to ride a horse that Jason bought unhandled and trained himself (until they lost Zippo to a rare inflammation of his intestines). Braden will likely be riding Jesse whenever he rides now. Jesse was trained when I got him, but I know the folks that rode him all his life. He's really broke, just not super well trained (will pack anything but doesn't sidepass, doesn't know his leads, etc). My youngest niece, who will be 3 in July, is going to get to ride Olen, my mini burro that I rode when I was her age. He's now 28 years old and will be a perfect starter mount for her until Jason can get another horse trained that will be suitable for her.

Jason and I both grew up on horses trained by our Dad, at least until we were old enough to train our own...and we always had good horses.

People are just jerks. I have a small issue when I sell horses, I tend to be a bit too honest. The little paint gelding that I trained and sold a few years ago went through a stage where he would get ****y and go to bucking. He only did it a handful of times in the early stages of his training, but when it came to selling him a few months later, I told the buyer exactly what he'd done...even though it had been months since he'd even acted like he wanted to buck.

I'm sorry that you had such a bad experience, MH. I hope you are able to find a good horse for the kid.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm, after reading several posts it seems like 2 hour trips are a tip off!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I tend to honest too. Rescued some horses had their shots, teeth and feet done and was giving them a way. People would come over and I would talk them out of getting the horse.
I would rather that then they get the horse and wasn't to happy.
Have you looked at rescues in your area?
You have to be careful even with rescues but maybe you could find a good horse with alittle age on it perfect for a child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have decided no more buying "used" horses..only "new" ones....tee he


No doubt! My next one, I watched born, will be my handling only every step of the way. I like that route, nobody else's baggage to deal with. 

Wish I wasn't looking for such a young kiddo, I have plenty of youngsters but he's just not even close to that point yet and they've also begged for my old ladies but my daughter would be very, very angry with me.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey MF I actually know a QH gelding for sale, he's been shown in everything from english, pleasure, halter, barrels. He's a pretty good all around horse anyway. No idea of price but I can probably get the number if you wanted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Barrel, if you want to pm me the info, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> No doubt! My next one, I watched born, will be my handling only every step of the way. I like that route, nobody else's baggage to deal with..


gawd, if I had enough experience to raise them up from a young age, I'd do it. I know -exactly- what you mean about other people's baggage. It just seems like, these days, it's too much to ask for a well-trained horse. Every ad I come across is, "he's a great horse BUT-"

so tired of the buts!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Wish I wasn't looking for such a young kiddo, I have plenty of youngsters but he's just not even close to that point yet and they've also begged for my old ladies but my daughter would be very, very angry with me.


Do they have to buy a horse? Why not lease. Is that something you'd be willing to think about?

If you don't want to part with your amazing been-there-done-that-won-babysitting-first-prize horses, maybe come up with some sort of a lease?

Just throwing some ideas out there


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> "Well, I'd planned to ride him but I see you already worked the **** out of him and took that option away."


Hahahahahaha good on ya for actually saying that. So many people wouldn't have said anything and kept it in.
Better luck next time


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a friend who drove 3 hours to see a beginners horse who has never bucked in his life. Has done jumping, dressage and pony club with a 10 year old girl. They got there and the horse was skittish so she asked the ten year old to rider her first. The ten year old hesitated but then hoped on. She was bucked off and broke her arm... Good way to sell your horse


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I put 1000 miles on the car last weekend looking at 2 horses.

# 1 250 miles north in Iowa, selling as a driving horse, no cart, no harness, owner was going to try and borrow from the neighbor but didn't get around to it.

# 2 250 miles west in KC MO, 17.2 Hands, been everywhere, done everything horse. When I get there the *only* place to ride is up and down the gravel driveway or the road in front of the house, barn sour, like driving a Mac truck. They knew I was looking for an english horse, I brought my saddle but the only bit they had was a long shank curb. Oh and the horse was 16.1 hands.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Do they have to buy a horse? Why not lease. Is that something you'd be willing to think about?
> 
> If you don't want to part with your amazing been-there-done-that-won-babysitting-first-prize horses, maybe come up with some sort of a lease?
> 
> Just throwing some ideas out there


I would lease Sky and have in the past but I have a 6 yr old daughter myself that is now riding and showing my been there, done that mares.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I've not read anymore than the first page but I have to say it is a feeling I know all too well.

In the past I have been paid to find 3 horses for a disabled rider (over the course of about 6 years mind, not all at once). 
The amount of people who have tried to sell me something totaly unsuitable is incredible. Including one pony described as slightly green that actualy scared me senseless (and I'm a very experianced rider) I actualy turned her into a wall to get her to stop and she tried to jump it!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yikes Faye! Some people, well, just some people, we'll leave it at that. :lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

MHF it takes a hell of a lot to scare me, my current pony is a project of the highest order and has repeatedly drilled me into the ground but he has never scared me.
I've ridden youngstock, rescue horses and projects but none have scaared me so much as that young mare did.

I made it clear to all buyers that I was buying for a disabled lady, aiming at para nationals but who had SERIOUS core stability issues and a wandering left leg.
I've seen horses that, whipped round, that bucked if my leg went even slightly backwards, that paniced if I touched it with a stick (lady rides with sticks at a replacement for her legs and I informed them of this). I've had one lady drug a horse (got to the vetting and something just wasnt right so I asked the vet to do bloods, it was doped to the eyeballs as it had navicular) I've had some very nasty characters trying to sell me a whizzy excitable, fizz ball of a horse with no brakes as suitable for a novice. 

We were willing to concider just about any horse over 15hh, didnt mind if it needed schooling provided it had the temprement and ability. first horse I found her was a 12yr old ISH been there done that and an incredible horse who fulfilled her dreams and took her to the next level (Qualified for international competition when he unfortunatly had to be PTS). Then I found her a 7yr old ex race horse who was so laid back you could sit on her when she was lieing down in the field and pull her mane, unfortunatly the mare coliced repeatedly and had to be PTS after 18months. Finaly her newest horse is a 6yrold fairly green young horse who had an amazing attitude to life and has not been phased at all by anything thrown at him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not yikes to you riding (I know you are capable), yikes to the idiot trying to sell that pony for the rider it was intended for. 

I'm much the same, it takes a lot to scare/intimidate me as far as horses go, been starting colts for almost 20 years. (my really only no-go is chronic rearers as I have lost one friend that had one go over and another friend who can't have children from the same). 

I just don't understand what kind of thought process these people go through when trying to unload unsuitable horses on children or beginners with no consideration for damages they could potentially cause.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Not yikes to you riding (I know you are capable), yikes to the idiot trying to sell that pony for the rider it was intended for.
> 
> I'm much the same, it takes a lot to scare/intimidate me as far as horses go, been starting colts for almost 20 years. (my really only no-go is chronic rearers as I have lost one friend that had one go over and another friend who can't have children from the same).
> 
> *I just don't understand what kind of thought process these people go through when trying to unload unsuitable horses on children or beginners with no consideration for damages they could potentially cause*.


It's the "me, me, me" mentality of I want to have the horse gone, I want the money and I don't care what happens after that - not MY problem. I understand it, I just don't like it. As with anything else to do with right and wrong, those who think on the "right" side of the issue can't imagine why/how you are okay with being on the "wrong"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good point Mac. I'm not that way so it's hard for me to stomach folks who are.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They are hoping to unload the horse off on anyone, they are hoping you might be that "anyone".


----------

